# Trying to remember a tv show...



## Owlletta (Feb 6, 2018)

Its killing me. There was a animated tv on nickelodeon in like the early 2000's that was about these space lemurs or something crashing on earth and befriend a girl. I dont think it did well but I can't remember what it was or where to find pictures, I've tried googling and I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Owlletta (Feb 6, 2018)

Its was fairly well drawn i think.


----------



## VapingFox (Feb 13, 2018)

Hey there! Im new to this site and would like to meet some new people. 
I do believe I remember seeing the cartoon you are talking about a long while back but I cannot remember for the life of me what it was called either. I will look around and see what I can come up with lol


----------



## Razorscab (Feb 14, 2018)

I found a list of every show that's appeared on Nickelodeon. You can read through and see if any of the names ring a bell.
www.ign.com: List of every Nickelodeon show ever... and more!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 19, 2018)

Kinda reminds me of Invader Zim..


----------



## SeahorseySauce (Jul 5, 2018)

They aren't lemurs, but I was thinking this might possibly be it. It's called "Catscratch."


----------

